# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Any ideas? 43rd Street

## amyb

OK-Tonight I am going in to NYC to see "Anything Goes" at the Stephen Sondheim Theatre on West 43rd Street between Broadway and 6th Ave.

That being said, the forecast is rain showers so we would like to eat nearby. Any suggestions French? Italian? American? Sushi?

----------


## amyb

Took Grey's advice and booked a table at DB Bistro Moderne-Hint:The DB stands for David Boulud

----------


## RickyG

Maybe Cafe Un Deux Trois ?
123 W 44th St, New York NY10036 40.7567949 -73.984126

----------


## StBartFan2

Agree about DB Moderne.  We also ate there before Anything Goes..on a rainy night.

We usally split a DB Burger and Dessert...and 2 martinis each!  We like to eat up front.

----------


## amyb

Thanks guys. We did just great at DB's Bistro Moderne.  In a word EXCELLENT! Parked at the Hippodrome lot on 44th, and upon exiting came out right in front of DB's-great karma.

Poring on the ride in and came out of the tunnel to overcast and no more showers-YIPPEE! Got in at 6-only one hour for dinner!! Curtain at 7!!


We went right to main courses. The host assured us he could get it done!
For dinner we had the wild salmon over risotto with brocoli rabe and mushrooms-amazing. Rare as ordered and so flavorful.
Also shared the fettucini with mushrooms, green beans, spinach and a couple of more fresh ingredients.

Somehow, we had time for dessert. I had the blueberry in butter crusted tarte-with cream custard and vanilla home made ice cream. A great choice for a fruit group selection!

We also shared incredible cubes of chocolate encrusted tiramasu with chocolate covered orange peel curls, caramel sauce and coffee home made ice   cream atop chocolate cookie crumbles.

Then a quick and brisk walk/run to the theater. The show was a pure delight-ANYTHING GOES a Cole Porter revival from 1934. To see an old pro like Joel Grey still pulling off his shtick and with that mischievous twinkle in his eyes-PRICELESS.
Sutton Foster in the lead-outstanding and deserving of her Tony award. She sings, she dances, she sparkles-and boy does she have stamina!

A perfect 10 night on the town-I am blessed

----------


## Grey

What a delicious meal--I would have gone for the salmon as well.  The combination of flavors must have been divine.  

I really need to get to the theater more. There are so many good shows here in NY.

----------


## sbhlvr

Everything sounds wonderful. I would love to see Joel Grey. Do you know how long he will be in the production??

----------


## amyb

I do not. I saw the play in 1987-Eartha Kitt and a guy in the Joel Grey role whose face was so familiar, but the name escapes me. One of those famous character actors of the 40's and 50's who managed to steal every scene he was in.

Previous old timer thrills were the final tour of KING & I with Yul Brynner (terminally ill with cancer) and the Carol Channing tour of HELLO DOLLY. Yes, they were old-but by golly-they still had IT!!

----------


## GramChop

What a delightful evening you had, Amy!  I'm smiling with you!

(And, oui, mon amie, you ARE blessed!!)

----------

